# Minions - Neuer deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (4. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Minions - Neuer deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Minions - Neuer deutscher Trailer


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. Februar 2015)

BANANA!


----------



## MichaelG (4. Februar 2015)

Geil.   Ich liebe die Minions.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (4. Februar 2015)

Obwohl ich ja nicht mehr in dieses Alter reinzähle, aber ins Kino bin ich bisher zu beiden Teilen gegangen und zum "Spin-Off" werde ich auch gehen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2015)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja nicht mehr in dieses Alter reinzähle, aber ins Kino bin ich bisher zu beiden Teilen gegangen und zum "Spin-Off" werde ich auch gehen



Die Minions sind doch nicht nur für Kinder.
Jeder findet die cool. Selbst meine Eltern.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Minions sind doch nicht nur für Kinder.
> Jeder findet die cool. Selbst meine Eltern.



Es sind einfach, wie die Pinguine, geniale Sidekicks


----------



## Svatlas (6. Februar 2015)

Musste schon jetzt nur lachen  Die Minions sind einfach für jede Altersklasse genial! Wer da nicht lachen kann, ist innerlich eh schon tot.


----------

